# Storing tackle in a garage



## DeanV (Jan 9, 2001)

Would you store all your tackle in a garage or do you think the extreme temperature swings would be hard on the gear? I may have outgrown a basement closet....


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

if you do not have a finished garage like exposed trusses storeing the rods in the trusses is best this is casue you do not stand on a trusses. it better then the floor or a wall case they fall out of those holders. if you got a finished storage area up top in the trusses then dont do it in a standing area. any ways tackle is fine store out side just not in the sun it will fade plastics etc... and yellow epoxy used in rod finishes temp changes don't realy matter as much. try to rods across the trusses to store rods and a plano storage shelf for tackle boxes etc small iteams. 


it not a freon set up in a fridge in the garage the temp swing will destroy refrigerators sooner or later. casue they can not run and pull heat from one space when it not needed and the and the temp probe will not call for a need of it to turn on so the oil for the compressor sit in the bottom of the compressor and does not lubercate on start up etc... etc......


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

swaprat said:


> it not a freon set up in a fridge in the garage the temp swing will destroy refrigerators sooner or later. casue they can not run and pull heat from one space when it not needed and the and the temp probe will not call for a need of it to turn on so the oil for the compressor sit in the bottom of the compressor and does not lubercate on start up etc... etc......


:banghead3 I guess this explains my full size bait fridge in the garage taking a crap on me. I had to compromise and only save the best bait. The rest had to go in the trash. I had a good supply of spawn from salmon and steelhead as well as brown. Also lost a ton of frozen whole smelt and ales. With salmon season coming up soon I kept my skein (hope it is still good) and the rest went into the trash without anywhere to store it... 

It happens to the best of us. I have heard plenty of people's bait freezers going out on them. Oh well it is what it is... :sad:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DeanV said:


> Would you store all your tackle in a garage or do you think the extreme temperature swings would be hard on the gear? I may have outgrown a basement closet....


The "cheap" stainless steel bearings will rust with the temp swings (have seen in inside a few Quantums I owned back in the day) the rods should be fine, and if you have your reels properly lubed and packed well, you are probably alright...Mice & other rodents like to chew - so keep that in mind too.My lures stay inside 90+% of the time.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> My lures stay inside 90+% of the time.


I left my ice fishing jigs outside one summer. When I went to retrieve them everyone of them were rusted. 

Pretty bummed about that one, now I keep everything inside.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

steely74 said:


> :banghead3 I guess this explains my full size bait fridge in the garage taking a crap on me. I had to compromise and only save the best bait. The rest had to go in the trash. I had a good supply of spawn from salmon and steelhead as well as brown. Also lost a ton of frozen whole smelt and ales. With salmon season coming up soon I kept my skein (hope it is still good) and the rest went into the trash without anywhere to store it...
> 
> It happens to the best of us. I have heard plenty of people's bait freezers going out on them. Oh well it is what it is... :sad:


 

that why in the hose i got now has a deicted out lit in the basement and in the garage for frezers etc dehumidifier etc.. we got a sump in the basment have to have the humidifier. now you know just like i do a budy of mine bought 150 pound of sea food from washington state and some from maine etc.. like cod lobster waleye etc... had it in his freezer one summer and it died and he did not know till it stunk and maggots got in it. :yikes:


----------



## DeanV (Jan 9, 2001)

We do get some mice and I would hate to have the cork on the rods I built get chewed up. I put out those ultrasonic noise makers for mice, maybe that will work.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep all my gear in the basement during the winter. Summer finds my "active" gear (6 rods/reels, 4 tackleboxes, etc) in the boat in the garage.


----------



## handyandy (May 25, 2012)

My stuff stays in the car or boat a lot now that I go out pretty often get tired of hauling it all in and out winter it stays in the garage. I really haven't had any issues with doing this.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

DeanV said:


> Would you store all your tackle in a garage or do you think the extreme temperature swings would be hard on the gear? I may have outgrown a basement closet....


I would do what ever it takes to keep my fishing gear in the basement. My garage can get quite damp in the spring and quite warm and I hate having my lures/terminal tackle rust/oxidize and the line rot on the reels. The only time I leave any of my fishing gear in the garage for longer than a day or two is when its cold out and then it involves my icefishing gear. 

If you have to keep your stuff out of site I'd look into some sort of storage locker or cabinet. Although I have a corner of the basement to call my own for all my "stuff" I have a couple of these to help keep things organized and condences storage space. 










http://www.lowes.com/pd_83870-444-W...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I hunt, fish & camp, etc with all gear in/out of a storage unit and never have a problem.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Burksee said:


> I would do what ever it takes to keep my fishing gear in the basement. My garage can get quite damp in the spring and quite warm and I hate having my lures/terminal tackle rust/oxidize and the Line roton the reels.
> 
> =[/url]


No wonder y'all hate mono so much! Storing it in a 110 degree humid garage....wow!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

From my experiance.. keeping it in the garage has cost me more tackle then keeping it in the house/basement.. the change in moisture and temps has rusted to many hooks and so forth.. during the off season... so another words.. would you keep your guns outside where you have a constant temp and humidity change? I wouldn't.... but that's me...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeanV (Jan 9, 2001)

I may try building some rod storage racks in our crawl space and better organization and see if that helps before I move stuff out to the garage. Or, reduce that amount of stuff:tdo12:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

DeanV said:


> I may try building some rod storage racks in our crawl space and better organization and see if that helps before I move stuff out to the garage. Or, reduce that amount of stuff:tdo12:


 
quick question is it a finished basement? if so for get this . the floor joists runn certin ways if you srewed a piece of ply wood to the celing like 4x8 foot in like 1/4 or 1/2 inch thick you would have about 4-8 storage boxes in the joist above you in the basment that is if the celing is tall enough? that would be 4-8 holes to stick your rods ware no one could step on them. try to keep them away from duct work cause of the heat. that and high power lights. then what about a work bench like a craftsmen work bench and storage like shelfs on the bench and shelfs to store gear. the only real probelm would be if the joist ran the wrong way in the base ment celing. 


hope it never come to yard sale for me eiter :yikes:.


----------

